# Benq W5000



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

All of the sudden my Benq W5000, which has worked like a dream for a couple of years, started going crazy on just the left half of the screen.

It is completely garbled while the right side is perfect.

I turned it off and on and that worked for a few days, but now it is constant.

Is there an easy fix, or do I send it in. The warranty has expired. I contacted Benq by email and they have not got back to me yet.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would actually call BenQ. 

If I recall correctly, there are two chips that control the mirrors on the DMD for each side of the screen. More than likely one of them is either failing or has a loose solder connection. This is not a diy project. But from what I recall it wasn't terribly expensive to get it fixed either - less than $300. Call BenQ and get an out of warranty RMA. Then call the authorized service center that they refer you to and see what they say. If it sounds reasonable, send it in. If it doesn't, it's time to shop for a new pj.


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you. If its less than $300 that would be great. I am watching a 61 DLP TV right now, but it just does not compare.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mirageburbank said:


> All of the sudden my Benq W5000, which has worked like a dream for a couple of years, started going crazy on just the left half of the screen.
> 
> It is completely garbled while the right side is perfect.
> 
> ...


Static or vertical stripes? Apparently this is a global problem for this unit and they all do this at some point. BenQ knows of the issue but won't fix it unless under the warranty period. My W5000 developed a case of the dreaded vertical stripes at about 1500 hours. It was only just out of the 2 year warranty period. They said they could fix it and even quoted on repair + shipping but would only offer 28 days warranty. There was no guarantee that the right side would not go soon after. 

In the end, I weighed up a repair Vs a new W6000 and for the extra bit, now have a new projector under full warranty. I may still get the W5000 repaired at some point as it is still a good machine.


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow. I didn't even think about the right side going bad. That would be horrible to have the left side fixed and then have the other side fail. When I searching this problem it seemed to almost always be the left side. 

It makes me mad however that they know this is an issue and have not dealt with it. I am watching a 61 and 50 inch dlp led samsung and it pales in comparison. I am really looking hard at the w7000


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mirageburbank said:


> Wow. I didn't even think about the right side going bad. That would be horrible to have the left side fixed and then have the other side fail. When I searching this problem it seemed to almost always be the left side.


That is an interesting point. I never read any where that the RHS went either. So would it be just the left? When mine went, I had the projector inverted, so it was the RHS on screen. 

It makes me mad however that they know this is an issue and have not dealt with it. [/QUOTE]

If there was no internet, no one would know how many had this issue. BenQ AU seemed to deny this problem at first. But they can't when people from all over the world submit photos of the same problem. They did deal with them if still under warranty and kind of why I think they pushed out the W6000 as fast as they did. New chip and hopefully not the same problems.


----------

